# Wilson Trigger Job for J Frame?



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I've done a couple of Wilson Combat trigger spring kits for myself, my wife, and a friend on our J-Frame snubbies. The lighter springs helped with the hard trigger pull and have worked out great for us.

I've got another friend who has a 637-2 from S&W's performance center. He is interested in getting a lighter double action trigger pull. This gun has an external hammer, unlike the other's I've done. The single action pull is extremely light, and he wouldn't want to make that any lighter.

My question is, since his gun came out of their Performance Center, would a Wilson spring kit (or any aftermarket kit) be an enhancement to his gun, be the same, or would make the trigger pull worse? 

I'd hate to install the springs if they aren't needed.

Custom-Tune« Spring Kit | S&W J Frame (shopwilsoncombat.com)

Anyone with experience with the S&W Performance Center revolver trigger pulls?


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

I‘ve got a Pro Series 640 which has a very smooth and light trigger. The internals were polished up by the performance center folks, but I had a feeling the previous owner put lighter springs in it. I had a couple light strikes with it and ended up going back to a factory hammer spring and Wilson trigger/rebound spring. Lighter and smoother than a straight production line J-frame but more reliable ignition than using light springs all the way around.


----------



## SSGN_Doc (Mar 12, 2020)

As an aside, I also have a 442 which still runs the factory springs but I did open it up and stone some of the working surfaces. Comparing it to my 640 pro series and a box stock 638 which hasn’t been fired yet, the 442 has a smooth predictable trigger. Still has a DA pull at just under 10 lbs. But I like the positive trigger reset of the factory springs for now and am actually considering increasing the trigger rebound spring on the 640 Pro. 

The 638 trigger remains heavy and I am now aware of the slight roughness after having two J-frames with polished internals to compare it to. Just the stone work and polishing does wonders for the feel of the trigger. To me, for my intended use for carry I tend to be ok with a trigger that is heavy, but smooth. I have a preference for double action first shots, meaning they are very deliberate. Between 8 and 10 lbs is what I tend to find desirable, but don’t find issue with up to 12 lbs if it is a smooth trigger.


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

I have a older model 640 I put the lighter wc springs in the best thing I ever done to that gun I at one point was going to sell it no way after the springs was installed


----------

